# Elk Roast smoking



## kerstingm (Oct 25, 2014)

I am finally getting my Elk Roast out for the pellet smoker tomorrow, thawing and seasoning it today, slow and low cook tomorrow. Will be posting pics as I go, it is my 1st attempt at this but feeling pretty confident after reading some tips on here.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 25, 2014)

Sounds like you have it under control. Remember to post some pics.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kerstingm (Oct 25, 2014)

It has been in the freezer a bit longer than I would of liked, but so far it looks okay













20141025_120239.jpg



__ kerstingm
__ Oct 25, 2014


----------



## kerstingm (Oct 25, 2014)

Wanna run this by anyone that's cooked elk before. Wanting to cook on smoke for a couple or three hours then turn grill up to 225 or 250 till I hit 150 to 160 internal temp? Any pointers or suggestions on this?


----------



## kerstingm (Oct 26, 2014)

Roast on, going to smoke for 2 hours or so, temp is holding at 175.
then will turn up to 225 and go from there. Also using hickory for the wood, and only seasoned with a prime rib rub.












20141026_112739.jpg



__ kerstingm
__ Oct 26, 2014





 Will be posting pics throughout the day.


----------



## kerstingm (Oct 26, 2014)

Here it is after 2-1/2 hours on smoke, just turned up to 225













20141026_134528.jpg



__ kerstingm
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

What's your internal temp after 2 1/2 hours?


----------



## kerstingm (Oct 26, 2014)

90 degrees, this might take a bit longer to cook than I was thinking, when I put the thermometer in it was like putting it through a tough piece of leather????


----------



## java (Oct 26, 2014)

Just take  it to about 125 it then let it rest, if you want the outside more done roll it on a hot grill.

kind of like a reverse sear.


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm all about the reverse sear!!


----------



## kerstingm (Oct 26, 2014)

As I'm learning the pellet grill cooking I am seeing I will need to start doing this...


----------



## kerstingm (Oct 26, 2014)

Now on to the rest. 












20141026_170157.jpg



__ kerstingm
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## kerstingm (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's the final sliced pics. I did need to cook a bit longer in the oven, I little too rare for my liking at first slicing.
There was a large hunk of gristle in the center,  just cut it out for my Huskies,  all of us loved it. Can't wait for the leftovers tomorrow












20141026_210259.jpg



__ kerstingm
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks perfect to me. What was the final temp you pulled it at?


----------



## kerstingm (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm thinking around 145 to 150. Sorry the cold ones were taking over by that time.. lol


----------



## kerstingm (Oct 27, 2014)

I can say some of the leftovers I brought to work today were totally devoured in no time. For not having a clue what to do with it I will pat myself on the back for this one. Probably won't see elk meat for while if ever. No elks in Ohio to hunt. lol


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice smoke ,looked excellent !


----------

